# Anyone know of a larger bean hopper for the Sage Oracle?



## Roger.Wilco (May 16, 2020)

I've had the Sage Oracle now for about 2 months - it seems to work well enough.

I get beans from a local coffee roasters - though the bag sizes are 500g or 1kg.

The Sage Oracle's bean hopper is about 350g in size - which means storing beans once the bag is open. Double handing & storing of beans is not a major problem - though, space is at an absolute premium - therefore, the thinking that storing the beans in a bigger hopper - would be advantageous.

I've done some google searches - spare bean hoppers from Sage are available - but there doesn't seem to be any that are bigger than the original.

So I was wondering if anyone has come across any after market bean hoppers which are bigger - or extensions to the original - or maybe a bean hopper from another Sage product which might be bigger but still have the same throat size?

Thanks - any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Just a quick one to say beans don't generally store very well in the hopper over any length of time, so unless you are making a lot of coffee you might be better off just filling to 300g 3 times rather than putting all your beans in at once, even if you could. The top of the Oracle gets quite hot (due to the cup warmer hot element) and that can't be good for the beans, not to mention oxidisation, as the hopper, whilst it is kind of sealed, isn't really air tight (definitely doesn't have any kind of breathing valve on it)...


----------

